# Sig 220 vs Glock 21



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

Im debating between a Glock 21 or a Sig 220. I was hoping I could get some pros and cons of each from the Sig crowd. Im a noob to shooting in general and Im wondering what the advantage of having a decocker is? Im planning on posting this up on the Glock forum to get their opinion as well. Any feedback is appreciated...let the fun begin. :watching:
-Mike


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh the little devil on my shoulder is screaming at me. I'm a Sig fanboy and I hate Glocks. I figure full disclosure is only fair.

Now first we need to know what is it's intended use?

In general, I'd lay it out like this.

Both Sig and Glock have a huge following. Glocks are cheaper and Sigs are more expensive. Both enjoy a good reputation, but I think Sig edges out Glock there. I've owned just about every Sig model out there and love them all. 

I'd easily say buy the P220, but in reality you need to rent/borrow each one and shoot them. How do they feel in your hand? How well do you shoot them? Which one do YOU like best as you handle them.

The P220 is considered the Cadillac of .45's in some circles. The Glock IMHO is just a tool.

I have however seen a guy shoot a great series of stages in IPSC competition with a Glock.

Would you buy a car without a test drive?


----------



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

Good point about the test drive. I have held each one and both feel very comfortable in my hand. I need to figure out which action I like better as well. I just need to find someone to go with me to the range...none of my friends are into guns. Anyone in San Diego wanna go try out a couple guns? 

As for what it will be used for its going to be for HD (ive had my car broken into and my friend just had his house broken into. So my first priority with this gun is to protect my family and myself. Second it will be used at the range and to go plinking (I know plinking with a .45 is expensive). 

Could someone go in depth on the difference of the action between the glock and the DA/SA of the sig? Im trying to learn as much as possible about my future purchase.


----------



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

The gun shop near me has a Sig P220 w/ rail for $675.00 Reconditioned. I think Im gonna buy it. Still trying to rope someone into going to the range with me to try them out. Hopefully I will be part of the Sig family soon...it feels really comfortable in my hand and I cant wait to see how well I shoot with it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say your mind is made up as you are going to get the Sig. I don't blame you as a gun that feels good in your hand is the one you want. You will just shoot it better. As you are going to be using it for home defense practice a lot with it. Good luck.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Don't forget the G21SF when considering the .45 options. Glock removed some of the space in the back channel and shortened the reach to the trigger. The grip still has the same width. They are available with ambi mag releases and with the standard Glock rail or a picatinny rail. There is version that will be out soon with the traditional single side mag release. The ambi version takes a slightly different mag.

You won't go wrong with the Glock or the Sig. I really like the 21SF, but the 220 is a nice choice as well. The Sig is 8+1 and the Glock is 13+1.


----------



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

Im gonna go get the sig220 today. The mag capacity isnt too much of a concern for me right now as this will be my primary home defense weapon. When I get another gun possibly to cary I may worry more about how much ammo it will hold.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you're joining the family. You can't go wrong with a Sig. I'm much further north of you, Ventura County, but if I ever get down that way, I'll give ya a shout. If you ever get up closer to me, give me a shout. I'm always happy to help someone in the hobby.

As others have mentioned practice, practice, practice. If you are new to guns, take a class on safety and HD if you can.


----------



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

I have another question about CPO sigs. Im just wondering if anyone ever has problems with the CPO sig p220? If so what sort of problems?


----------

